# Electric EG2 replacement lenses



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Got mine from Dogfunk.


----------



## Grinsk (Jan 24, 2011)

I got my lenses off of shadesaver.com. I ordered a red/bronze chrome lense, got a rose instead, they not only shipped my chrome off the next day they told me to keep the rose lense for the trouble.


----------

